# Time To Apply My Real Estate Skills lol



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Today i got an extension cage for my gliders. I'll be putting it together side by side to become an animal duplex (My mind is set for a rowhouse though lol)

The new cage










Their original cage










Both cages have a sliding door at the side that can be made so as it stays open or if not i'll clip a few bars and put 3 huge pipes on the top, mid, lower side as tunnel entrances.

My gang is so excited!! Here's a photo of Tasha (Anastacia), Andrea, Sandra (Alexandra), and Agatha. Alexis was on my head when i took the photo so he wasn't included lol.










Tasha and Alexis, outside their cage and exploring 










Today's gonna be a busy afternoon for me @[email protected]


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

One day when I am able to have a even just one sugar glider, I'll copy this. That's very resourceful of you despite the lack of materials for exotic pets here. 

They're very, very, very cute and adorable small marsupials I wanna hold on to.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Innovating a cage is not the hard part, knowing which ones to put inside that will last without getting ripped to shreds is the key lol..

Yes, they are very lovely and i'm always scandalous when out at a grocery store with them running around my neck haha!


----------

